

Shareware Insight: Pricing - MurrayHurps
http://www.murrayhurps.com/blog/ad-muncher-pricing

======
dang
This is a good blog post, but we've taken Show HN out of the title, since a
blog post isn't "something you've made that people can play with". See the
guidelines at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

